# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Homemade Guns?!

## Ex Post Facto

Found this at: http://www.instructables.com/id/25MM...-Sniper-Rifle/

Pretty cool thing making that out of pvc pipes. Probably wouldn't be good for home protection though, might just give someone a welt lol.

----------


## ghemminger

> Found this at: http://www.instructables.com/id/25MM...-Sniper-Rifle/
> 
> Pretty cool thing making that out of pvc pipes. Probably wouldn't be good for home protection though, might just give someone a welt lol.


wow this isn't real is it?

----------


## Ex Post Facto

I have no idea if it works. The picture looks awesome though. I guess it's possible. The question becomes, could it take down a dear, or defend yourself from an robber?

----------


## torchbearer

> I have no idea if it works. The picture looks awesome though. I guess it's possible. The question becomes, could it take down a dear, or defend yourself from an robber?


looks like an air gun. Like a home-made airsoft rifle.

----------


## Expatriate

Ahem... http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=163989&page=2





> Here's a possibly easier-to-build design for a simple open-bolt homemade 9mm submachine gun. I think it's a little uglier though. The interesting thing is that it could conceivably be made with nothing more than a hacksaw and drill - no machine tools required.
> 
> You need a username and password to download from this site, so use this one:
> 
> USERNAME: randomperson5282
> PASSWORD: randomperson
> -or make your own account (that site has a lot of interesting stuff if you like to learn so you might as well)
> 
> Click "Download" and select "Adobe Acrobat (.pdf)".
> ...

----------


## Carson

Shouldn't it be able to launch a shoe?

----------


## Ex Post Facto

> Shouldn't it be able to launch a shoe?


lmao!

----------


## torchbearer

> Shouldn't it be able to launch a shoe?


1200 ft/s. sure. I know a certain president's head i'd knock off....

----------


## hillbilly123069

> wow this isn't real is it?


Good luck shooting anything besides a carrot or a potato out of it.

----------

